# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  New here

## Sirbarton86

I'm super new here and I have been trying to do my research on here. I was wondering about eriod? . Please any information would be great. What about onlythebestaas or domestic roid ? I was getting it from a guy I knew being test and the last time I got it from him. He gave me two label less vials and told me they where 20mil and charged me another 90? I'm trying to avoid being took again. Thanks in advance

----------


## almostgone

> I'm super new here and I have been trying to do my research on here. I was wondering about eriod? . Please any information would be great. What about onlythebestaas or domestic roid ? I was getting it from a guy I knew being test and the last time I got it from him. He gave me two label less vials and told me they where 20mil and charged me another 90? I'm trying to avoid being took again. Thanks in advance



Sirbarton, source names can be posted. Contact information such as URLs/web addresses, email addresses, etc. You can post website, name, just not the complete been address.

Here's a link to our rules.



https://forums.steroid.com/pictures-...es-2020-a.html

----------


## Sirbarton86

Okay. Thanks. I just have been overwhelmed with all the sources out there. I'm just trying to find a domestic source. I'm sure everyone on here has been in the position I am in currently. When they started not know who or what source is trusted. Well that's me. I'm having a hard time knowing who to choose. So any information on any domestic source. Thanks

----------


## almostgone

Stick around, post up, and make some friends. Things usually work out in time.
Be leery of unsolicited PMs offering to give you a source. 

If you have a question about a source, just please follow the rules.

Welcome to the forum!

----------


## Sirbarton86

Okay thanks. Will do!

----------


## dpstore

> Okay. Thanks. I just have been overwhelmed with all the sources out there. I'm just trying to find a domestic source. I'm sure everyone on here has been in the position I am in currently. When they started not know who or what source is trusted. Well that's me. I'm having a hard time knowing who to choose. So any information on any domestic source. Thanks


I would go with the wellknown brands with labtest done ! not labmax kits or roidtest kits

----------

